# Tug membership question



## dr.debs (Jun 20, 2008)

I am not sure this is the place to post this question but I joined tug through paypal payment about 3 weeks ago. I notice on my sign in I am still listed as a guest. Is this correct, or does it take a while for registration and payment to be updated.

Thanks-

Deb


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jun 20, 2008)

*D. I. Y.*




dr.debs said:


> I am not sure this is the place to post this question but I joined tug through paypal payment about 3 weeks ago. I notice on my sign in I am still listed as a guest. Is this correct, or does it take a while for registration and payment to be updated.


Changing "Guest" to "TUG Member" is a do-it-yourself proposition. 

I mean, shux, TUG folks are nothing if not self-reliant. 

Mouse around & click various places up top of the topics list & I'm sure you'll find instructions & clues on how to accomplish the change.  The question comes up frequently. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 20, 2008)

you can send an email to tug@tug2.net and I will gladly help you with your problem.


----------



## Makai Guy (Jun 21, 2008)

Please *click here* for instructions on obtaining the BBS Member Code and entering it into your bbs profile.

For future reference, answers to most of your BBS operational questions can be found in the Troubleshooting Help sticky thread in the About TUG BBS forum.


----------

